# Olive eating Wallaby (new)



## cagey (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...y-near-katherine/story-fnjwkt0b-1227170079662


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-30/olive-python-makes-meal-of-wallaby-in-nt/5992170

The ABC tells it better.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 31, 2014)

A meal of that size would take longer than a week to digest IMO.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 31, 2014)

Why is this on the news? Isn't it relatively normal for large olives?


----------



## Dragon_77 (Dec 31, 2014)

l agree it would take a adult Olive Python, more than a week to digest a meal that size.

Princessparrot, the reason why this is on the news would be because the media like story's like this, and they will add anything to fill their newspapers or a tiny spot on the news on radio or tv.

l myself have 1 pair of NT Phase Olive Python's, that were collected from the wild in Catherine NT, in late 2009 by David Reed, when he did a call-out at the time, l got them from him in mid 2010 once they had settle into captivity.

My female Olive Python, can be bity at times l have to watch every move she makes towards me, cause l know she will attack me if she can, and who would want to be attacked by a 10 foot long Olive Python, my male Olive Python, is so tame and placid just like a Dog or Cat, he will can to me a lick my hand or arm, and he will climb all over my back and shoulders and rest his head on my hand.

l trust him far more than l trust my female Olive Python any day.

Happy new year to everyone on here and best wish for 2015.


----------

